# What to do with all those BMW photos: a calendar



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

With 700+ photographs sitting around (ok, "virtually" sitting around) from my trip to pick up my 330xi at the factory four weeks ago, I decided to make a European Delivery Calendar to use as a holiday gift for friends, with 13 of the photos from my trip.

I wanted to share the results with you; the calendar itself is at http://www.lulu.com/content/198766

It's fairly simple to do - the biggest chore was making a list of all of the holidays I wanted to include on the calendar and picking out 13 photographs from the pile of 700.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Jspira said:


> With 700+ photographs sitting around (ok, "virtually" sitting around) from my trip to pick up my 330xi at the factory four weeks ago, I decided to make a European Delivery Calendar to use as a holiday gift for friends, with 13 of the photos from my trip.
> 
> I wanted to share the results with you; the calendar itself is at http://www.lulu.com/content/198766
> 
> It's fairly simple to do - the biggest chore was making a list of all of the holidays I wanted to include on the calendar and picking out 13 photographs from the pile of 700.


Nice....if I buy one do I get any perks?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bryce mcgarvey said:


> Nice....if I buy one do I get any perks?


 Why yes, you do.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I just got the first of the calendars.

The print quality is awesome - indistinguishable from what one finds in a bookstore.


----------

